# Jumpy the Dog



## Siskojan (Mar 13, 2011)

Lovely video of a very clever dog

Jumpy The Dog


----------



## Sweetp (Mar 23, 2013)

Amazing dog!


----------



## Theo'sMom (Mar 23, 2011)

I love jumpy! Thanks. (especially what he does to his mother. How do you train that behavior?)


----------



## LEUllman (Feb 1, 2010)

Love Jumpy! Makes you feel like a total slacker, though. "Oh Beau, here boy! Let's see if you can do a handstand on a skateboard . . . ."


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

I loved that! What an awesome training job. Yeah, Leullman, it sure does make me feel like a slacker. I already feel that way as it is, now this. LOL. What a cool dog though. Very fun! Thanks for sharing.


----------

